# Question on BB30 and Campy Adaptor



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Hi - quick question. So I love my SL cranks, but am going to try some 180 Campy cranks. Campy came out with the BB30 UT Integrated Cups that are press fit.

My question is - do I take out the entire Dale SL bottom bracket and then press fit these cups, or do I leave in the bottom bracket and then press fit these cups. 

Last question, it is 68 x 42 for the dale BB, right?

I know, the dale crank rocks and SRAM makes a BB30 specific crank which is cool - but I'm a campy guy and as much as the adaptor might stink, I just had to go this direction.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you take the whole thing out and the campy 'cups' replace the 6806 bearings.

you'll be sorry  

Starnut


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

I am running these as well. You can use your Park Headset press modifed with some large washers to press them in. Just make sure you start them in straight...


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Starnut possibly getting a SS himod frameset but I'm running all Dura ace 7900 on current bike. What do you recommend? Buying adapters or getting another crankset. If the solution is another crankset would it be compatible with my other DA components.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Starnut, I agree, the SL crank is better, but one sec, it's not like the adaptors change the Campy cranks, right? They still are the same cranks with the same width? It's not like they are wider. Unless I'm missing something, how can a BB30 with adaptor be significantly different than a standard BB with a standard campy or shimano crank?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not sure about 180 crank but I'm happy with my set up on a 170 crank set.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

OK, so I made the switch and went for a ride. A few notes:

The cannondale BB wasn't turning for jack sh!t. I had the same issueon my super six - the BB sucked. All else aside, this is an issue.

The full SL cranks are shockingly light. Even the spindle is just lighter than you expect. The SL cranks are really way, way cool - I just need longer.

The campy cups for BB30 rock!!!!! Look, BB30 is cool - lighter, somewhat stiffer and lower Q factor. All good, but it's not the end all be all - it's a nice upgrade and it will take effect over the next few years. With that said, a normal threaded BB is fine and normal record and dura ace cranks still rock - relatively light, stiff and no issues - and they come in more sizes. The cups by campy completely work - you press them in and it's just like a threaded BB. Would I rather the spindle be BB30 specific? Yes. Am I still 100% happy? Yes. Do I have any weird adaptor crap going on? No. To boot - given I have had two bad BBs from Dale - one ceramic and the other regular - my bet is the campy BB performs better.

Bottom line - the campy BB30 cups and the campy crank works, feels, rides and performs just the same as threaded english traditional BB.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry, Double post....


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm does this mean you're selling your SI SL Cranks??


----------

